# Slide Out Stackable Container Enclosures



## Tenevanica (Sep 20, 2015)

I bought some slide out shoe boxes from the container store.
http://www.containerstore.com/s/storage/storage-drawers/clear-shoe-drawer/12d?productId=10000103

These are stackable, and I thought it would be so cool to stack a bunch of these up and house animals in them. The drawer slides out of the frame so they can be opened without unstacking them. I bought two and decided to test them out. I drilled some air holes in them. The plastic is very hard, so I was worried that it would crack. I had no problems with it. They even make these in quite large sizes that could house small terrestrial T's. For my test, I moved my Blaberus craniifer nymphs and my Pasimachus viridans beetle into the two containers. From what I have seen, heatpads can also be used on these.

These are really awesome! 



I only drilled a few holes. The plastic is very hard to drill through. The container isn't 100% airtight anyway and I can always add more holes if I need to.





Sorry for the sideways photos.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## parthicus (Sep 20, 2015)

This is very creative, I will have to look into these.


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 20, 2015)

Tap Plastics has drill bits especially for acrylic that you can purchase online. They drill plastic with no problems, nice clean holes.
I've seen a YouTube video of tarantulas housed in those slide out drawer/containers, nice snag. 
I have frequent flyer miles in the container store, gotta love the Amac boxes.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 22, 2015)

neat idea.. but not feeling the dementions at that price your better off with a home made box or any sterilite.. 8 per? pff its bearly the size of a 6qt =\


----------



## Tenevanica (Sep 23, 2015)

[/COLOR]





pyro fiend said:


> neat idea.. but not feeling the dementions at that price your better off with a home made box or any sterilite.. 8 per? pff its bearly the size of a 6qt =\


I bought larger ones than the ones that my link brings you too. That page for the container store shows the product in different sizes. You have to click on a larger size to see the dimensions of that particular one. And these are so much better than Sterlites! The animals I put in the ones I have were in Sterlites, and these are so much more convenient. Instead of unstacking all of your tubs and then opening a lid, all you have to do here is pull out the drawer! These really are neat. I will admit, these are pretty pricey, but for what they do they are totally worth it.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 23, 2015)

Tenevanica said:


> these are so much more convenient. Instead of unstacking all of your tubs and then opening a lid, all you have to do here is pull out the drawer!


I suppose i cannot say i know that pain i stack maybe 3 high and still am able to see in my totes (sterilite latch tops)to know what im doing, and lean the lid back with totes on top (cuz aint far), only needing to unstack for molts i need to sex and maybe a water dish thats burried (usualy just add new lid).. And only T stacked higher is my new rosea sack because you can only fit 200 babies so many places, and 2oz cups stack easily lol...We each have our own systems i suppose tho xp


You mean you bought the 14*14*8? For 25.99 shipped? Ouch 10gs are cheaper.. And sounds like overkill for most Sp.'s... Ima pull a poec/coldblood here "id rather save my money and buy more spiders" (and thats coming from a guy who only wants 1 more species at this time lol)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Sep 23, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> I suppose i cannot say i know that pain i stack maybe 3 high and still am able to see in my totes (sterilite latch tops)to know what im doing, and lean the lid back with totes on top (cuz aint far), only needing to unstack for molts i need to sex and maybe a water dish thats burried (usualy just add new lid).. And only T stacked higher is my new rosea sack because you can only fit 200 babies so many places, and 2oz cups stack easily lol...We each have our own systems i suppose tho xp
> 
> 
> You mean you bought the 14*14*8? For 25.99 shipped? Ouch 10gs are cheaper.. And sounds like overkill for most Sp.'s... Ima pull a poec/coldblood here "id rather save my money and buy more spiders" (and thats coming from a guy who only wants 1 more species at this time lol)


I actually bought them in store, so they were a little cheaper. You can keep using your Sterlites. I'm not here to tell you what to spend your money on. I'm just here to post about how cool these are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 23, 2015)

Tenevanica said:


> I actually bought them in store, so they were a little cheaper. You can keep using your Sterlites. I'm not here to tell you what to spend your money on. I'm just here to post about how cool these are.


Lol like i said i like the idea, but seems like alot of money down the drain to me, but thats just my two cents there.. Think of how "fun" itl be to cup them in order to upgrade in this lovely low enclosure that completely moves riling up a T lol...


----------



## cold blood (Sep 23, 2015)

They do look nice.  How easily do they slide out..is it smooth enough not to spook the t in the process?   

More than I'd spend as well, but its really dependent on your collection size and goals.   Price isn't too bad if you have a small collection, but the price difference would really mount up with a large collection.  Figure an extra 15 bucks (or more) X 100 enclosures and that's a lot of extra $$ and a lot of new spiders I wouldn't be able to get.  I love my sterilites, but I totally understand that they are not for everyone and this is a nice alternative for those people.   I like that they are easily drilled out, its one of the things I like about sterilites, too, but your visibility is certainly better.  My collection is really only for my enjoyment, not too many people really care to see them and I can see in just fine, so I'm content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 24, 2015)

They have some awesome stuff, but the markup is way too high imo.  I have bought a few things from them anyway, there is store here.  They carry soft plastic container products and the more clear, brittle products.  I like the "hatbox" they sometimes offer.  Nothing can get out of there, nice size and round but the last time I checked it was almost $30.  Prob cost them $3 or $4 wholesale.  But yeah, really like the store in general, gets your creativity going with this stuff.


----------



## Tenevanica (Sep 25, 2015)

cold blood said:


> They do look nice.  How easily do they slide out..is it smooth enough not to spook the t in the process?
> 
> More than I'd spend as well, but its really dependent on your collection size and goals.   Price isn't too bad if you have a small collection, but the price difference would really mount up with a large collection.  Figure an extra 15 bucks (or more) X 100 enclosures and that's a lot of extra $$ and a lot of new spiders I wouldn't be able to get.  I love my sterilites, but I totally understand that they are not for everyone and this is a nice alternative for those people.   I like that they are easily drilled out, its one of the things I like about sterilites, too, but your visibility is certainly better.  My collection is really only for my enjoyment, not too many people really care to see them and I can see in just fine, so I'm content.


These slide out incredibly smoothly. No vibration or anything on the inside. Just another thing that makes them cool! Most of my inverts are housed in KKs or 5 gallon glass terrariums. I might get a few more of these, but this isn't something that I would put everything in.

The animals that I moved into these were originally in Sterlites. I wanted something that looked nicer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 25, 2015)

Tenevanica said:


> These slide out incredibly smoothly. No vibration or anything on the inside. Just another thing that makes them cool! Most of my inverts are housed in KKs or 5 gallon glass terrariums. I might get a few more of these, but this isn't something that I would put everything in.
> 
> The animals that I moved into these were originally in Sterlites. I wanted something that looked nicer.


If it slides out as smooth as you say, if there is any place for the T to put her feet on the top of the sides, you may want to think about a piece of painters tape on the front, a buddy used something like these but lil dif (his had a + shaped support in middle of top tho) and he had afew Ts excape by just pushing on top..and it slid water on a hot pan, so just food for though.. (Tho bright side his MM and MF A genics both got out and apparently mated as he has ewl now lol)


----------



## Tenevanica (Sep 25, 2015)

Because of how these are designed, they cannot be opened from the inside. The entire thing slides out of a frame. To move an object, force must be applied externally. Pushing from the inside will not open it. This is the same reason why you cannot blow your own sale with a fan attached to the boat. The only way a T could open this would be if it climbed onto the roof and pushed it to the outside. I don't think T's are smart enough to figure that out, and doing things like this is not part of their normal behavior. 

Plus, I don't keep many T's. I'm an insect guy, and when I keep tarantulas I house them in a 5 gallon glass terrarium, so it is unlikely I will put anything but beetles and roaches in these containers


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 25, 2015)

Tenevanica said:


> Because of how these are designed, they cannot be opened from the inside. The entire thing slides out of a frame. To move an object, force must be applied externally. Pushing from the inside will not open it. This is the same reason why you cannot blow your own sale with a fan attached to the boat. The only way a T could open this would be if it climbed onto the roof and pushed it to the outside. I don't think T's are smart enough to figure that out, and doing things like this is not part of their normal behavior.
> 
> Plus, I don't keep many T's. I'm an insect guy, and when I keep tarantulas I house them in a 5 gallon glass terrarium, so it is unlikely I will put anything but beetles and roaches in these containers


Well thats good.. but beatles and watnot should be a cake walk in those..

But was just throwing it out there because the one he used had a cross supporting frame on the container above where the t kept (his Ts used it as an anchor a time or two as it was 1/8-1/4" thick) we know the lids was shut but it slid open so easily. We are 99.9999% sure it was them as he has no other animals and slid so easily it wasnt funny. Im convinced itd been openable with a mechanical pencils lead lol. We had 3 escapees in 28 hrs..


----------



## Tenevanica (Sep 25, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Well thats good.. but beatles and watnot should be a cake walk in those..
> 
> But was just throwing it out there because the one he used had a cross supporting frame on the container above where the t kept (his Ts used it as an anchor a time or two as it was 1/8-1/4" thick) we know the lids was shut but it slid open so easily. We are 99.9999% sure it was them as he has no other animals and slid so easily it wasnt funny. Im convinced itd been openable with a mechanical pencils lead lol. We had 3 escapees in 28 hrs..


It's beetles. Two E's. Beatles refers to the band The Beatles. Beetles refers to insects in the order Coleoptera.

Other than that, I'm sorry if your spiders escaped out of something similar. Thank you for the information. I'll make sure to be careful. Also I guarantee you there are beetle species that are much stronger that T's, such as Dynastes granti. I don't keep those, but just sayin...

You're entitled to your opinion. If you don't like these, don't use them. Who am I to judge?


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2015)

Do you think Ts could escape from these? They don't need much space to squeeze through cracks. I haven't seen these in person yet, so I cannot tell how they are constructed yet. Looks interesting though!!


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 15, 2015)

I really like these. I, too, an not gonna have a collection of 100 T's anytime soon. I have 10 now, may double that or
A lil more, and I, too, like to spend a lil more, especially on something I'm gonna wanna show off. 
Nice




Tenevanica said:


> It's beetles. Two E's. Beatles refers to the band The Beatles. Beetles refers to insects in the order Coleoptera.
> 
> Other than that, I'm sorry if your spiders escaped out of something similar. Thank you for the information. I'll make sure to be careful. Also I guarantee you there are beetle species that are much stronger that T's, such as Dynastes granti. I don't keep those, but just sayin...
> 
> You're entitled to your opinion. If you don't like these, don't use them. Who am I to judge?


----------



## Tenevanica (Nov 20, 2015)

SpiderDad61 said:


> I really like these. I, too, an not gonna have a collection of 100 T's anytime soon. I have 10 now, may double that or
> A lil more, and I, too, like to spend a lil more, especially on something I'm gonna wanna show off.
> Nice


Well you've beaten me out . I only have two Ts and one of them is a sling. My main focus is on insects. Ts are cool, but I'm more of an insect guy.


----------

